# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Serotonine tekort

## miranda31

Hallo mensen,

Wie heeft er een tip voor mijn stemmingswisselingen,ik heb op verschillende forums gelezen dat het wel eens een serotonine tekort zou kunnen zijn.
Weet iemand hier iets over,of dat er natuurlijke producten zijn die je hiervoor kunt gebruiken?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## sietske763

serotonine is bij mij gestabiliseerd door AD

----------


## dotito

@miranda,

Is zoals Sietske, al zei het kan gestabiliseerd worden met AD of als je liever iets plantaardig hebt, kan je het ook eens proberen met sint-janskruid. Ik weet uit ervaring dat dat ook helpt bij stemmingwisselingen.

Succes

Do

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Miranda,

Hier staat een artikel over serotonine en ook een link naar een natuurlijk product...
Hopelijk heb je er wat aan  :Smile: 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Meintje

Misschien een rare vraag, maar ben je aan de pil/spiraal? Ook het gebruik van hormonale anti-copnceptie kan van invloed zijn op de aanmaak van serotonine. Ik ben er zelf ook pas sinds kort achter en heb zojuist mijn spiraaltje laten verwijderen. Ik had vreselijke last van stemmingswisselingen, herkende mijzelf niet meer. Blijkt levonorgestrel (hormoon in het spiraal) het serotoninepeil te verminderen. Na wat verder zoeken op het net kwam ik erachter dat ook Microgynon en Trigynon dit hormoon bevatten. Op beide pillen heb ik in het verleden ook al heel sterk gereageerd. Op het forum is nog veel meer hierover te vinden, misschien dat je daar ook iets aan hebt. In ieder geval succes.

----------


## miranda31

beste meintje,

Dank je wel voor je antwoord,maar ik ben al zeker 15 jaar niet meer aan de pil,weet dat ik hiervan hele erge stemmingswisselingen kreeg had altijd het gevoel dat mn hoofd vol zat en als ik dan stopte met de pil of spiraal dan waren de stemmingen weg en het gevoel in mn hoofd ook.

----------


## miranda31

beste sietske,

ik ben heel blij voor je dat het je op deze manier is gelukt,maar ik ben heel erg tegen medicatie,en dan vooral over de bijwerkingen van deze medicatie groep gezien de kans bij op gewicht verhoging,hart en vaatziekten en zo nog en aantal factoren die bij mij veel voorkomen in familie,dus liever iets natuurlijks zodat ik zo min mogelijk bijwerkingen heb.
Maar bedankt voor je antwoord

Miranda

----------

